# Bastard bond



## Bobble head 1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Brewski bond. 12 pack minimum. Beers behind or in wall. Laughing.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Neat bobble head, never seen that bond description. Certainly looks like what superseal posted. Unfortunately me only experience with the drunken bond was when my old partner and I were doing a side job and his side of the wall and my side of the wall didn't really meet so good in the morning. That farmer plowing his field sure must have wondered why we were tearing a 1/2 days worth of work off the house


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

It looks like they threw them into the wall from the street!:laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I may possess a natural talent for this bastard bond technique:thumbup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> I think I may possess a natural talent for this bastard bond technique:thumbup:


In all seriousness, it probably requires a high degree of skill to make this bond work and not look awful. Look at the consistency of the joints in those pics. the joints are big for brick but they are quite regular. That takes an eye and some sobriety.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> In all seriousness, it probably requires a high degree of skill to make this bond work and not look awful. Look at the consistency of the joints in those pics. the joints are big for brick but they are quite regular. That takes an eye and some sobriety.


You sayin I ain't got talent








Seriously though, I think it looks sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, it is "easy" to lay brick plumb and level, when you deviate it gets hard. That is art more than craft.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> You sayin I ain't got talent
> 
> :


I'm sure you'd do as well as most folks who look at masonry work and say,"huh, that doesn't look too tough" easy to do, difficult to do well


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I'm sure you'd do as well as most folks who look at masonry work and say,"huh, that doesn't look too tough" easy to do, difficult to do well


Your as bad as the Mexican tapers today that assumed I can't tape.:whistling


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Que senor


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> Your as bad as the Mexican tapers today that assumed I can't tape.:whistling


Oh yes the mexican exceptional ism....


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I know it as clinker bond too. That's the kind of brickwork I would like to do...maybe.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> I'm sure you'd do as well as most folks who look at masonry work and say,"huh, that doesn't look too tough" easy to do, difficult to do well


Repointing that would sure be fun.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

We do it often, a builder of mine wants it on every house


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

While I'm not crazy about the bricks jutting out I really like the dog toothing and the herringbone.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard 'drunken bond' or 'brick cocktail'........I love it. It IS where art meets craft. Of that style, that's one of the nicest jobs I've seen........

Not a huge fan of that 'random repetitive' style in OK..........nice work, just don't care for the look.....


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is how I did my oven, I wanted to do it to an extreme level, but the CIC-House wouldn't let me, although she likes it as is.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

It's funny. My wife saw you oven and said Ohhh, i like that! But you aren't going to do our oven like that


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I love the term "MOST FOLKS".

Unfortunately, not everyone is a "MOST FOLK". The most important one is the person requiring it and is paying for it.

Salvadore Dali could require that, pay what it cost and he could have sold a little BBQ built and sold it for $100,000's.


My previous boss was a little different. When we built our office building, the hall walls were 4" high 6' lightweight block that were ground/polished/burnished with black mortar and raked joints. The other side in his office had extreme weeping joints and the wall was painted purple.

At the open house, the principle of the designing architectural firm asked my boss how he got the purple block and mortar to match so well. My boss that hired the firm and said "we wanted then to match" and the owner of the architectural firm knew he was working for a client that paid the bills. - It later won an interior design award by several groups.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Kniggit said:


> We do it often, a builder of mine wants it on every house


What are those utility done on 3/4 bond?


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

They're what is called 'king size' brick around here 2 5/8" x 2 5/8" x 9 1/4", I call it a 1/3rd bond....


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Kniggit said:


> They're what is called 'king size' brick around here 2 5/8" x 2 5/8" x 9 1/4", I call it a 1/3rd bond....


Never seen them so they lay 3 to 8" height like modular. Corbel looks good so does saw tooth. Allot going on in such a small area.


----------



## Fine Edge (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks awesome to me. Very unique. Would like to see some natural stonework like that. 
Gives me some more design options!

At first glance, one might call it the DIY Special.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

Driving around today and saw this... no clue why.....










it actually looks worse in real life


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Haha that mortar mixer ran all day


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Kniggit said:


> Driving around today and saw this... no clue why.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I call that a course of mortar and a course of brick .:laughing:


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

That is exactly what it looked like too, it really didn't look like there was a course in there from the road........talk about cutting into your brick count.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That has to be thin brick.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, I can't see a mortar bed that thick holding anything up, unless there is a brick buried in the joint


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

I can guarantee they're not thin brick, I've laid a bunch of those brick. The whole house was done that way.

I think there's a brick buried in there but it really didn't look like it, amazed that they were able to bond it out correctly if so.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Bobble head 1 said:


> Drunk bond
> 
> View attachment 97551


Radical drunk bond methinks!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

We call it the Westbrook Park slicker - don't ask why but all the rowhomes in this one area are pointed with a waffle of a slicker for sure. 

That one takes the cake though - although I'm sure it's pointed on (paste over) with a brand new, super sharp slicker.

Probably this one...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it was pasted over with a flat shovel.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like a brick liar aka south of the border bond. Hope a real mason ran them out of town.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is not a smear technique, the brick faces are full size. That is either an atrocious joint, or thin brick (with an atrocious joint). We cut brick faces on-site, FYI so the particular brick doesn't mean anything. For split face CMU around here, the German smear is common, but it reduces the 8x16 face to 6x12 or so.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

I have done a couple of chimneys out of faces on lathe, this whole 2000+ sq ft house was done this way so I really doubt they are faces.

Here's another monstrosity I saw today, the guy that did it used to be a decent bricklayer but has dropped his price after the 08 slowdown, couldn't believe he actually did this.
















Again it actually looks worse in person.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I'm sorry , but I think him dropping his prices is got to be cause of his quality ,or lack there of. You can't make a mess like this, and then blame our government because you don't have any work.

I looked at these pictures twice before I even saw the wall....I kept looking at the mess on the ground!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Somebody probably thinks it s beautiful.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

I went back and looked at that house today, there is definitely another course of brick in there that is set back about 3/4", I guess they just stacked the bond for two courses.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

Back to the original topic...I did see this today


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Look at the jack arch water table behind the bushes :laughing:

That's pretty cool stuff!


----------

